# Smokenj blows my doors off



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Smokenj is at it again. He bombed me with some fantastic smokes. He must keep several cigar stores in business. If you have been watching the bombs lately, smokenj is turning out to be a new "unibomber"
Thank you David for your generousity. You are unmatched in the bombing department. What a fantastic assortment with a Vega Robina, ESGs, Opus X , Cen Anos, LGs and lancero city , to name a few. Sixteen Gems!!!

Thats a NICE BOMB -


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Sweet hit!!! David is definately staying busy bombing everyone. Those are some great looking cigars. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Man That Guy is Just Loaded With Ammo.
Nice Hit Bro!!!!:huh:


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

well done ...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet hit!!!


----------



## oxyotal1187 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, great hit. Way to drop bombs!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice lancero selection.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

great hit!!! someone is gonna blow that guy off the map eventually.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

What an amazing guy! When does SmokinJ have time to work?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

SmokinJ is on a war path. Nice hit


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Amazing Hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Another one bites the dust!!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

What the hell!! Is smokinj getting rid of his stash. He has been on a tear.
What an awsome it this was. Great selection of some premo smokes. Way to go!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble: nice hit


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Damn I know that had to hurt--Nicely planned SmokinJ I see your not letting up---Oh the Pain---Never had the Dunhill and the Lancero's look very nice and tasty---
Could not of happen to a finer BOTL! Well deserved Bubba!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice hit! Smokin is the man.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Dang, how do I get on the target list? <---600th post!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Bomber of the month.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Bomber of the month.


Bomber of the last few months---:roflmao:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow...maybe he is getting rid of his entire stash because I have seen far too many bombs from him. Nice !!!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

He's mad I tell you, MAD


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds like Bomber of the Year.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

This reminds me of the days of a another great bomber Mr. MaduroPiPs. SmokinJ's generosity know no bounds. It's a beautiful thing to witness.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

As usual, awesome hit David


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Great bomb. I had never seen that Aurora in the first picture.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn! Nice hit!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't even know what to say... we need to do something about this guys.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice hit again from smokenj!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Somebody put the cuffs on that guy


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

David does it again! Does this guy ever slow down??


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

WOW Amazing lancero selection!! Need to offer a sampler pack of that Smokinj!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man this guy is going crazy or something to be destroying people like this!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy sh*t!! Does this guy ever rest?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn David!! You'r a gang on your own!! Like you bombing around!! :biggrin: 
Very sweet cigars you put inn!! You know how to make a BOTL's day!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit again.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

you have a purdy mou..I mean some purdy smokes


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

mmmm VR... this smokinj character is really out of control guys

we should all hit him... and hard


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i really dont like this guy :angry:

just kidding. David is one the few "one of a kind" BOTLs :mrcool:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

he has been on a tare latly


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

j you are the man


----------

